
Humans of New York - 001sky
http://www.humansofnewyork.com/
======
dmnd
As an engineer at Khan Academy it feels pretty awesome to find this:
[http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/64412654576/i-struck-
up-...](http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/64412654576/i-struck-up-a-
conversation-with-him-and-he)

~~~
officemonkey
As a supporter of the Red Cross movement, I also feel proud.

------
001sky
[http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/32016876047/the-
boxer](http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/32016876047/the-boxer)

~~~
chaz
Great story, but also shows how terrific Brandon is at drawing people's
stories out.

------
AnonJ
To be honest I hardly find HONY anywhere near "inspiring" or "warm". IMO 80%
of the stories are sad or filled with confusion and pessimism. The people he
meets is one thing, but the tone of the story is set by the writer himself. I
feel he is somehow intentionally making them melodramatic and sad. This I
really dislike.

And there exist so many "love of the life" stories which on the first sight
might seem sad but upon further inspection feel totally dubious. I always
think the so-called "love of your life" stuff is just an invented escapism.
When some people meet difficulties in their lives they immediately imagine
something "perfect but out of reach" as a consolation of sorts. If they really
got together with their so-called "love of life" then probably their lives
will turn out to be as problematic. Not to mention how much both would have
changed and out of sync when they meet each other again. This is totally
irrational thinking. Better dispose of it.

------
lazerwalker
I love HoNY, but it's been around for ages — the Facebook page has almost 2
million likes. I'm curious why it's hitting HN now.

That's not an angry "BOO! REPOST!" complaint, I'm actually curious. All of my
friends have been familiar with it for years, but maybe it's just a New York
thing?

~~~
jnbiche
No, I've never seen this. It's incredible. So glad to find it. I'm not on
Facebook so I wouldn't have found it there, and live pretty far from NYC.

------
chaz
Big fan of HONY. Here's a short news segment on HoNY on ABC News that's worth
watching: [http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/humans-york-photog-
vir...](http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/humans-york-photog-
viral-20550669)

------
nakedrobot2
It was interesting for a few seconds, but then my eyes skipped to the bottom
of the page.

Is the "Pinterest layout" being copied because there is something inherently
good about it? It does not seem good to me. My eyes don't fix on anything.
Nothing lines up.

~~~
potatolicious
I like it in this context. It's scattershot, it doesn't imply any rank of
importance, nor any order you should be looking in.

They're just people in a crowd, you don't have to read their stories in order.
You don't have to read all of them. Just look at whatever your eyes are drawn
to and read those.

Oddly enough, I feel like the Pinterest/masonry layout is perfect for
something like this.

------
Schwolop
Is there an "about" page? It's awesome, but I couldn't work out if this was
crowd-sourced, one person's art project, or something else. <edit> I'm an
idiot. It's right there in front of me... never mind!

------
magic5227
This is pretty amazing. If only Facebook were this instead.

~~~
HeyImAlex
It can be if you want it to; sometimes I like to explore everyone with a
particular name. There are Alex Guerras all over the world...

------
huherto
I remember reading this particular story 30 something years ago. Probably in
Reader's Digest. I guess he also read it and made it his own. I hope it wasn't
a thing back then. [http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/65933750954/my-first-
mem...](http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/65933750954/my-first-memory-was-
when-i-was-three-years-old)

~~~
teddyh
Probably a false memory.

~~~
huherto
I am pretty sure....Here there is a similar story.
[http://susanpiver.com/2007/11/06/stories-ive-been-
told/](http://susanpiver.com/2007/11/06/stories-ive-been-told/) , and there is
anotherone
here...[http://www.topquartile.org/?page=BOK_Trust_Integrity](http://www.topquartile.org/?page=BOK_Trust_Integrity)
or this
one...[http://forums.comicbookresources.com/archive/index.php/t-108...](http://forums.comicbookresources.com/archive/index.php/t-108475.html)

------
k-mcgrady
I've seen this concept done for a few cities now. They all use the 'Humans of
x' name but I'm not sure they're related.

~~~
fmax30
I think HONY was the one that started this all.

~~~
officemonkey
The Sartorialist predates HoNY, but he specialized in people on the street
with great fashion sense.

So if we're going in that direction (documenting people on the street,) Bill
Cunningham probably predates them all.

~~~
sueders101
Eugène Atget is probably worth reading about if you're into the history of
street photography.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Atget](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Atget)

------
AnonJ
To be honest I hardly find HONY anywhere near "inspiring" or "warm". IMO 80%
of the stories are sad or filled with confusion and pessimism. The people he
meets is one thing, but the tone of the story is set by the writer himself. I
feel he is somehow intentionally making them melodramatic and sad. This I
really dislike.

------
henrik_w
The book ([http://www.amazon.com/Humans-New-York-Brandon-
Stanton/dp/125...](http://www.amazon.com/Humans-New-York-Brandon-
Stanton/dp/1250038820/)) is currently in spot 28 on Amazon's best seller list.

------
verygoodyear
[http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/65691473318/like-many-
pe...](http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/65691473318/like-many-people-i-was-
first-introduced-to)

------
hmsimha
Here's a portland take on HONY if anyone is interested:
[http://humansofpdx.com/](http://humansofpdx.com/)

------
aneeskA
Every story associated with the pic is simply human :)

------
Mustafabei
This is just lovely

------
thomasfl
Best read today.

------
astrange
People who live in New York are already smug enough without needing their own
blog. It'd be better to have done it in a more underprivileged city.

------
justinmk
Dripping with that ol' pretentious pseudointellectual manhattan vibe.

Granite, concrete, or Central Park. Take your pick.

~~~
knes
Why are you so angry at the world?

~~~
pessimizer
Why do you confuse being angry at something _you_ like as being angry at
everything?

